
How verizon failed to figure out a migration strategy for contacts - smoothgrammer
https://twitter.com/smoothgrammer/status/642026817956769792
======
smoothgrammer
Basically, their developers couldn't write a SQL statement to get data from
the database holding contacts in their 'old' backup assistant application
backend, and move it to their 'cloud' backend. They failed to notify customers
about needing to use the cloud app.

This is a sleeping time bomb, and their customer service has a IDGAF attitude.
This is a great example of how to lose customers, and is a good case study for
people on HN.

As a long term lurker I think people would appreciate this.

